# 24 Zoll Trail / Bikepark Reifen - Was fahren eure Kids?



## SchappiXT (6. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Ältester bekommt zu Weihnachten ein Canyon Grand Canyon 24 mit Kenda Small Block 8.
Da wir viel im Gelände unterwegs sind und die ersten Parkbesuche anstehen suche ich nach Reifen.

Schwalbe Hans Dampf in 24 Zoll für ca. 20 Euro und 770g hört sich gut an. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Reifen? Rollwiderstand noch akzeptabel?
Super wäre sicher auch ein Rocket Ron in 24x2,35, aber der kostet ein Vermögen und ist nur schwer zu bekommen.
Den Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR fahre ich selber, aber sind die so viel besser, dass es den Preis wert wäre?

Evtl. geht auch Hans Dampf 2.3 vorne und Rocket Ron 2.1 hinten oder ist die Volumendifferenz zu groß. Beide 20€/Stück.

Was fahren eure Kids?


----------



## mick_1978! (6. November 2019)

Sers,

mein Großer war dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Leogang im Park unterwegs. Ihm hat mit seinen 8 Jahren und knapp 30kg  bei den relativ trockenen Bedingungen der Rocket Ron 24x2,1 vollkommen ausgereicht. Im Keller liegt schon ein Satz Hans Dampf bereit.
Ein Schulkamerad het ein Bergamont Big Hit Tyro, welches ich zum Service da hatte. Dort sind High Roller DH verbaut. Beim anheben des Rades in den Bikeständer habe ich mir fast einen Bruch gehoben. Muss ich meinem Großen nicht antun.

Der RR rollt verdammt gut und ist relativ leicht. Für den Alltagsgebrauch sehr gut, da er auch hier ums Eck viel mit dem Rad unterwegs ist.
Wenn er nur im Park damit unterwegs wäre, würde ich vermutlich den Satz HD drauf ziehen.

Die Kombi HD und RR hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal schauen, ob er auch bei Nasskaltem Wetter fahren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (6. November 2019)

Ich würde den günstigen minion dhr II nehmen gibts für etwas über 25€ und ist im gegensatz zu den schwalbes auch was das ich selber fahren würde.


----------



## han (6. November 2019)

mein Sohn fährt den Hans Dampf in 2,35 am VR an seinem Pyro 24s. Da er keinen Federgabel hat, ist seine einzige Dämpfung dieser "großvolumige" Mantel. Wir sind damit zweimal in Stromberg gewesen und der Reifen dämpft schon mehr als der Kenda 2.1 SB8. Beim Uphill sehe ich bei ihm auch keine großen unterschiede. Er jammert bei jeder Steigung ;-)


----------



## mick_1978! (6. November 2019)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Ich würde den günstigen minion dhr II nehmen gibts für etwas über 25€ und ist im gegensatz zu den schwalbes auch was das ich selber fahren würde.



Wo gibt es denn den Minion für den Preis? Hast du nen Link?


----------



## SchappiXT (6. November 2019)

Na dann fahre ich mit dem Rocket Ron wohl erstmal ganz gut. Wenn die Einsätze härter werden kommt dann einfach ein HD vorne drauf.

Den Minion habe ich für 25 Euro auch noch nicht gesehen ^^

Der RR in 2,35 wäre wahrscheinlich ideal... nur 500g :-D
https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Reifen-Rocket-Ron-24-x-235-ADDIX-Speed-EVO-LiteSkin-TLE-2020

Hat jemand ein Bild vom Hans Dampf in 24x2.35? Ist der sehr voluminös?


----------



## Bastian_77 (6. November 2019)

Zwar 20", aber wir haben den Rocket Ron in 2,35 drauf und bis jetzt ist er sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## mick_1978! (6. November 2019)

Das war der erste Aufbau. Damals noch mit HD. Baut schon fetter auf als der RR swh ich grad.


----------



## Sickgirl (6. November 2019)

Bei Bike-Discount hauen sie gerade die letzten FAT Alberts raus https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...evo-addix-24x2,40-speedgrip-faltreifen-727602
Habe mir mal zwei Stück eingelagert, bin mit dem ganz zufrieden


----------



## afru (6. November 2019)

@Sickgirl passen die breiten Reifen wohl auch beim Early Rider Trail 24?


----------



## SchappiXT (7. November 2019)

Danke für die Bilder mick!
Mit den HD sieht's direkt nach mehr Fahrrad aus ;-)

Hast du die Reifen mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (7. November 2019)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn den Minion für den Preis? Hast du nen Link?


Ich dachte ich hätte den für 28.99 oder so gesehen, das billigste das ich grad gefunden hab ist aber der dhf für 30.99 bei bikecomponents, sorry. Trotzdem würd ich für echtes gelände eher den nehmen, and den reifen sparen ist immer ne schlechte idee.


----------



## Sickgirl (7. November 2019)

afru schrieb:


> @Sickgirl passen die breiten Reifen wohl auch beim Early Rider Trail 24?



Weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann mal heute Abend die Breite messen. Fahre ihn auf einer Spank Race 33


----------



## mick_1978! (7. November 2019)

SchappiXT schrieb:


> Hast du die Reifen mal gewogen?



Ich meine die lagen ziemlich genau bei dem angegebenen Gewicht von 770g.



H.B.O schrieb:


> Trotzdem würd ich für echtes gelände eher den nehmen, and den reifen sparen ist immer ne schlechte idee.



Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich recht. Ich selber schwöre seit Jahren auf Maxxis, der neue MM in Addix soft hat mich aber davon überzeugt, dass die Schwalbe Reifen ein wenig an Performance zugelegt haben.
Der Minion ist ein Hammer Reifen....da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## H.B.O (7. November 2019)

ich hab auf meinem hardtail auch neue addix reifen (sogar auf 2 verschiedenen laufradsätzen, NN für pendeln, dirt die schnelle tour ; MM supersoft SG und HD soft SG für richtiges gelände)drauf und vor allem der MM supersoft SG ist richtig gut. von NN und HD bin ich aber am vorderrad nicht so wirklich überzeugt. die mischung des NN ist für einen vorderreifen einfach zu hart. der HD war noch nie wirklich ein vorderreifen, wobei man sagen könnte, dass kinder einen reifen ohnehin nicht auf die kante stellen. trotzdem eben nicht das was ich selber fahren würde.


----------



## H.B.O (7. November 2019)

noch eine kurze frage, ich suche für den großen grad ein 24 zoll mtb das gelände und ein wenig bikeparktauglich ist, das early rider 24 trail ist grad gut runtergesetzt. es sieht so aus als hätten hier viele das bike, könnt ihr es weiterempfehlen ?


----------



## bernd e (7. November 2019)

Wir haben Propain Yuma Erstausstattung, also Vittoria GOMA 24x2,2 , drauf. Machen einen guten Eindruck.  Allerdings finde ich den nicht auf der Vittoria Seite.
Inzwischen verbaut VEE Flow SNAP 24″ auf dem Yuma. Den Reifen hab ich aber noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (7. November 2019)

den flow snap 24 bekommt man bei commencal für 24 €, dürfte auch eine gute wahl sein.


----------



## chris_sta (7. November 2019)

Maaxis Highroller 2 hat meiner auf seinem 24" drauf... ich fahre die identischen in 27,5... alles gut bis jetzt


----------



## rayman (12. Juli 2021)

Ich hole mal den Thread wieder hoch. Gibt es inzwischen für den schlauchlosen MTB-Einsatz sinnvolle Alternativen zum teuren Rocket Ron?

Bzgl. RR: diese ganzen unterschiedlichen Produktbezeichnungen und Versionen des Reifens finde ich unübersichtlich.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Juli 2021)

Ist nicht nur beim Rocket Ron, auch bei den anderen Schwalbe Reifen, ich gehe letztendlich nur noch über das Gewicht vor.
Zusätzlich kommt dann noch die Serienstreuung, ich gabe hier zwei Nobbys, mit genau den selben Parametern und Zusatzbezeichnungen, die haben knapp 60g Gewichtsunterschied.

Aber was findest du am RR teuer, ich finde das er ein sehr günstiger Allrounder ist, da man die Leichtmodelle auch mal für knapp 20€ bekommt.
Alles unter 40€ pro Stück ist meiner Meinung nach günstig für anständige Reifen.


----------



## rayman (12. Juli 2021)

Hast du einen Tipp, wo man den RR derzeit am günstigsten kaufen kann? In 2.1 tubeless.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Juli 2021)

Reifen: 634 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Reifen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 634 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




weiß aber nicht ob die TLR bzw TLE sind


----------



## daniel77 (14. Juli 2021)

RoRo 2.35" haben sich in der vergangenen Wochen auch bei matschigen Bedingungen bewährt. Allerdings haben wir jetzt für das kommende lange WE in Laax vorne einen Big Betty in 2.4" aufgezogen.

Wenn der Sommer jetzt (hoffentlich) wieder trockener wird kommt aber der RoRo vorne wieder drauf, es ist besonders in der breiten Variante einfach der beste Kompromiss aus Grip und Rollwiderstand.
Teuer aber der beste Allrounder:








						Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution ADDIX Speed Super Race 24" Faltreifen
					

Der Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution ADDIX Speed Super Race 24" Faltreifen – die XC-Rakete Der Rocket Ron Evolution 24" Faltreifen von Schwalbe bietet Tempo und Kurvenstabilität. Sein niedriger Rollwiderstand bei gleichzeitig gutem Grip und die tolle




					www.bike-components.de


----------

